# Sony's 2014 Pre-TGS Conference - ENDED



## GameWinner (Aug 20, 2014)

Update
The conference has now ended but you can watch the recorded version in English here: *here*.

For a full breakdown of the announcements check out the following spoiler box:


Spoiler: Sony's TGS PRE-SHOW ANNOUNCEMENTS



*PSVITA:*

Danganronpa: Another Episode gameplay trailer
Way of the Samurai game being developed by Spike Chunsoft
Phantasy Star New Project - TriAce & SEGA
Samurai Chronicles 3
Gundam Breaker 2
A Rythem Game I didn't get the translated title of
Luminous Arc Infinity
Neoromance new game from KoeiTecmo
New white/pink Vita model to appeal to female gamers
OS Firmware 3.30 will support custom themes
New Danganronpa laser etched Vita
Live from PlayStation app
100 NEW titles by March - 600 Total
Upcoming games showreel
*PS4:*

Destiny promo
Ubisoft romo
Witcher 3 promo
Everybody's Golf announce
Little Big Planet 3 trailer
Tomorrow Children trailer
The Order 1886 trailer
Bloodborne trailer & Japanese release date - Feb 5th 2015 - LE with artwork book and soundtrack
Morpheus promo demo
Kingdom Under Fire 2 trailer
Let It Die trailer
Earth Defense Force 4.1 trailer
Bladestorm trailer
Disgaea 5 announce
P.T talk from Kojima
Biohazard remaster promo
Biohazard Revelations 2 announce
Yakuza 0 trailer - game is set in 1988
God Eater Rage Burst announce - PS4 & Vita
Dead or Alive 5 Last Round trailer
Omega Quintet trailer
New 3D Ys game for PS4 & Vita
Persona 5 reveal - now for PS4 and PS3
OS Firmware 2.0 update will support custom themes
Dragon Quest Heroes announce



Original Post
Hey, remember Sony's Tokyo Game Show press conference last year? If you don't, it was the conference with ton of Japanese game announcements such as Phantasy Star Nova, Natural Doctrine, Yakuza Ishin, Monster Hunter for Vita and PS3, Dangan Ronpa Another Episode, Gundum PS4, and of course, the PlayStation Vita TV (PlayStation TV in the west) which was basically a Vita that could be played on your TV.
Now, Sony is preparing to bring us another conference on the first of September!


> Tokyo Game Show 2014 takes place later next month, but it looks like Sony computer Entertainment Japan Asia will have some announcements to make before the big event.
> 
> According to the official website, the SCEJA Press Conference 2014 will take place on September 1, 2014 at 15:00 JST (2am EST/11pm PST) and it will also be live-streamed on the page.


 
If you don't know already, this year's conference will be all about the the PS4. No Vita or PS3, just PS4. Which makes sense since obviously PS4's sales are horrible in Japan and with the lack of appealing Japanese titles, it just makes the situation worse over there. So what do many of you expect?


 *Source*


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 20, 2014)

The Last Guardian or it didn't happen


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Gravity Rush and Soul Sacrifice for the PS4


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 20, 2014)

Get me some PS4 JRPGs stat!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 20, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> The Last Guardian or it didn't happen


 
It was already announced that TLG won't be there.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 20, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It was already announced that TLG won't be there.


 


Well then i guess it didn't happen........Fu*k $orny


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 20, 2014)

The next [email protected] needs to be shown along with Kancolle Kai.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 20, 2014)

even more PS4 news and less vita news(or NO vita news)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2014)

I would ponder whether Sony's conference would be better than Nintendo's directs but I think that would be similar to comparing the taste of dog shit to a basic service station sandwich.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm kind of glad I haven't bought a Vita yet since it's starting to look like even Sony is letting its market collect dust. I did contemplate buying one at one point, but a lot of the games I want on it are already on other systems. The only games left that I want are Ys:M, SSD, and maybe DR2. None of those however, justify a purchase at the moment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2014)

I already got my entertainment's worth out of the PSVita and I still have some games I haven't tried or only played demos of, such as Future Wars or Ragnarok Odyssey: Ace, so I'm not too worried about the system. If they announce anything, great - if not, I can't blame them, the PS4 needs as much publicity as humanly possible if they want another PS2-level success. I suppose a localization of Phantasy Star Online 2 _or_ Phantasy Star Nova would be nice, but I'm not expecting those as they're entirely up to SEGA. Some more info on Monster Hunter Frontier G would be great too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 20, 2014)

Persona 5 plz.


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I already got my entertainment's worth out of the PSVita and I still have some games I haven't tried or only played demos of, such as Future Wars or Ragnarok Odyssey: Ace, so I'm not too worried about the system. If they announce anything, great - if not, I can't blame them, the PS4 needs as much publicity as humanly possible if they want another PS2-level success. I suppose a localization of Phantasy Star Online 2 _or_ Phantasy Star Nova would be nice, but I'm not expecting those as they're entirely up to SEGA. Some more info on Monster Hunter Frontier G would be great too.


 

Why not releasing titles on both, Vita certainly needs more support, it needs a game that would be an instant hit.
If they made a partnership with Capcom to release another Monster Hunter,
or a partnership with Square Enix to release a new Dissidia Game, a new Kingdom Hearts game,
a new Final Fantasy spin-off similar to Crisis Core or a remake of Final Fantasy 7 or Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> Why not releasing titles on both, Vita certainly needs more support, it needs a game that would be an instant hit.
> If they made a partnership with Capcom to release another Monster Hunter,
> or a partnership with Square Enix to release a new Dissidia Game, a new Kingdom Hearts game,
> a new Final Fantasy spin-off similar to Crisis Core or a remake of Final Fantasy 7 or Chrono Trigger.


It's much harder _(and more expensive)_ to convince developers to develop for a platform that's not selling well then one that sells better than cure for cancer.


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's much harder _(and more expensive)_ to convince developers to develop for a platform that's not selling well then one that sells better than cure for cancer.


 
Yes it is, but if they want to sell Vita they'll have to do something and those things I said could boost easily the Vita sales.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> Yes it is, but if they want to sell Vita they'll have to do something and those things I said could boost easily the Vita sales.


It's not like they didn't try - they released a barrage of titles for it initially. We can't pretend Uncharted: Golden Abyss, KillZone: Mercenary, Soul Sacrifice, Gravity Rush, LittleBigPlanet Vita or Tearaway _(which is now getting a PS4 version)_ never happened.


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not like they didn't try - they released a barrage of titles for it initially. We can't pretend Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Gravity Rush, LittleBigPlanet Vita or Tearaway _(which is now getting a PS4 version)_ never happened.


 

But none of these titles is a system seller, if they want to sell Vita they need a game that would be an instant hit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> But none of these titles is a system seller, if they want to sell Vita they need a game that would be an instant hit.


What would you consider a system seller? Uncharted, KillZone and LittleBigPlanet are easily three of the most recognizable Sony IP's, the only thing that's missing is an exclusive God of War title or a portable The Last of Us. I'll take any PSVita criticism to heart, but I'll never agree that the system didn't get a barrage of quality first-party titles - Sony gave it its best franchises and even invented some new IP's, there's only so much push they can give a system and that snowball just wasn't rolling the way they imagined.


----------



## Arras (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What would you consider a system seller? Uncharted, KillZone and LittleBigPlanet are easily three of the most recognizable Sony IP's, the only thing that's missing is an exclusive God of War title or a portable The Last of Us. I'll take any PSVita criticism to heart, but I'll never agree that the system didn't get a barrage of quality first-party titles - Sony gave it its best franchises and even invented some new IP's, there's only so much push they can give a system and that snowball just wasn't rolling the way they imagined.


A PSV Infamous game would have definitely been great IMO.

As for the press conference: Probably mostly stuff that we'll never see over here considering it's by SCEJA, so eh.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 21, 2014)

The only thing preventing me from buying a PS4 is the lack of Turn-Based RPGs.....
No Man´s Sky/Bloodborne looks awesome though.
I hope they show something like Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 21, 2014)

Sony to release the PS3 SDK+ FW Keys When they end support one can only wish


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

Arras said:


> A PSV Infamous game would have definitely been great IMO.


That would be nice - maybe they could dabble with some cross-platform content with Second Son. I guess time will tell - for now the message is clear, they're not planning any new big first-party productions, they have to focus on one system.


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What would you consider a system seller? Uncharted, KillZone and LittleBigPlanet are easily three of the most recognizable Sony IP's, the only thing that's missing is an exclusive God of War title or a portable The Last of Us. I'll take any PSVita criticism to heart, but I'll never agree that the system didn't get a barrage of quality first-party titles - Sony gave it its best franchises and even invented some new IP's, there's only so much push they can give a system and that snowball just wasn't rolling the way they imagined.


 

Although Sony already released some of their major IPs, they didn't sell well. 
Unfortunately for Sony, PSVita success won't come by their hands.
I already gave you examples of what I think would be system sellers.

It's not Sony's fault in my opinion that Vita isn't doing well, it's a wonderful handheld,
but devs aren't interested in it and a lot of the mobile devs have gone iOS/Android route.
While Nintendo has a franchise like Pokemon, Sony doesn't have that franchise that would make their videogame sales skyrocket.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> While Nintendo has a franchise like Pokemon, Sony doesn't have that franchise that would make their videogame sales skyrocket.


Oh come on, all of their franchises are big hitters - they may not have Pokemon, but Uncharted, WipeOut, LittleBigPlanet, KillZone or God of War are well-liked all-around. The PSVita doesn't need any more first-party content - it needs third-party content and all-around third-party support and it won't get that before the system sells enough units to make development viable. It's the same with the Wii U - it offers loads of Nintendo content, but not much in terms of new third-party big hitters.


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh come on, all of their franchises are big hitters - they may not have Pokemon, but Uncharted, WipeOut, LittleBigPlanet, KillZone or God of War are well-liked all-around. The PSVita doesn't need any more first-party content - it needs third-party content and all-around third-party support and it won't get that before the system sells enough units to make development viable. It's the same with the Wii U - it offers loads of Nintendo content, but not much in terms of new third-party big hitters.


 

I never said it needed more first party content and although those titles are big-hitters my afirmation is still true.
For me they should try to do something like how Nintendo done with Bayonetta, but for a Capcom or Square title that would be a certain hit.
If they managed to get a exclusive Monster Hunter, Dissidia, Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy their sales would probably skyrocket.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> I never said it needed more first party content and although those titles are big-hitters my afirmation is still true.
> For me they should try to do something like how Nintendo done with Bayonetta, but for a Capcom or Square title that would be a certain hit.
> If they managed to get a exclusive Monster Hunter, Dissidia, Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy their sales would probably skyrocket.


They already have with the FFX/X-II HD remakes, although a new title would probably be nice. As for Monster Hunter, a portable version of Frontier G sounds good to me.


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 21, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> The only thing preventing me from buying a PS4 is the lack of Turn-Based RPGs.....
> No Man´s Sky/Bloodborne looks awesome though.
> I hope they show something like Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy.


 Or maybe a new turn based rpg


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They already have with the FFX/XII HD remakes, although a new title would probably be nice. As for Monster Hunter, a portable version of Frontier G sounds good to me.


 

Most people that want it already have a PS3 and won't be buying a new handheld when they can just buy it for PS3.
Having a new FF exclusive for Vita like Crisis Core wouldd be the ideal fo Vita


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> Most people that want it already have a PS3 and won't be buying a new handheld when they can just buy it for PS3.
> Having a new FF exclusive for Vita like Crisis Core wouldd be the ideal fo Vita


I hate this kind of logic. People can't get it through their skulls that the PSVita is a portable. Is your PS3 portable? No? Well then, I guess this argument is completely invalid. I _love_ PSVita/PS3/PS4 Cross-Platform games because I get to enjoy the games wherever I go, not just while sitting on my couch in front of a television. It's even better when the saves can migrate, so that I can play on my PS3, send my save file to the PSVita and continue playing the game while I'm out. Sure, it may be discouraging for some people to buy the game on a PSVita rather than a PS3, but those people probably don't want to deal with portable entertainment anyways as they're clearly scoffing at a console-grade title _in their pocket_.


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I hate this kind of logic. People can't get it through their skulls that the PSVita is a portable. Is your PS3 portable? No? Well then, I guess this argument is completely invalid. I _love_ PSVita/PS3/PS4 Cross-Platform games because I get to enjoy the games wherever I go, not just while sitting on my couch in front of a television. It's even better when the saves can migrate, so that I can play on my PS3, send my save file to the PSVita and continue playing the game while I'm out. Sure, it may be discouraging for some people to buy the game on a PSVita rather than a PS3, but those people probably don't want to deal with portable entertainment anyways as they're clearly scoffing at a console-grade title _in their pocket_.


 

I understand your point and agree with you but that logic is still used by most of the people and the way you say it you probably have already heard/read people saying this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

VMM said:


> I understand your point and agree with you but that logic is still used by most of the people and the way you say it you probably have already heard/read people saying this.


Yes, I have, I just think that logic is retarded. It's essentially like saying _"Umbrella? HA! Who needs'em? I live in a house, I have a roof over my head!" _- well, good luck taking that roof with you when you need to go outside and it just happens to be raining.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sony announces backwards compatibility for the PS4 
I wish...  I will tune in though, we might get a special surprise


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 21, 2014)

Ron457x2 said:


> Sony announces backwards compatibility for the PS4
> I wish...  I will tune in though, we might get a special surprise


 

I thought the difference in the architecture used in the PS4 and PS3 is the reason for no backwards compatibility.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They already have with the FFX/*XII* HD remakes, although a new title would probably be nice. As for Monster Hunter, a portable version of Frontier G sounds good to me.


 

That hasn't been confirmed yet IIRC.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> That hasn't been confirmed yet IIRC.


I meant to type X-II, my finger must've slipped.  I'll correct that mistake now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> I thought the difference in the architecture used in the PS4 and PS3 is the reason for no backwards compatibility.


 
It is indeed. It's essentially impossible to do so hardware wise, the PS4 doesn't have the power for emulation, nor the hardware compatibility for "semi-emulation" (like PS2 games on some later PS3 models) hence why they're going the "cloud gaming" route with it. 

As for the Vita, I still have loads of stuff on my backlog to play, and honestly I'm more than ok with all of the PS2 Classics the thing has been getting, love playing greats like God of War/Ratchet and Clank on the go, and the occasional indie/weeaboo game isn't _too_ terrible. 

It's definitely a shame to see that it hasn't exactly kicked off like it should have yet, but it might just get a bump in a few years like the PS3/PSP did.


----------



## ForteGospel (Aug 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, I have, I just think that logic is retarded. It's essentially like saying _"Umbrella? HA! Who needs'em? I live in a house, I have a roof over my head!" _- well, good luck taking that roof with you when you need to go outside and it just happens to be raining.


even sony is not confident enough in the vita being a portable handheld that they just went with the vita-tv...

and umbrella tied to your front door wont do any good if it just happens to be raining


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 26, 2014)

How bout they just announce the PS Vita 2


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh come on, all of their franchises are big hitters - they may not have Pokemon, but Uncharted, WipeOut, LittleBigPlanet, KillZone or God of War are well-liked all-around. The PSVita doesn't need any more first-party content - it needs third-party content and all-around third-party support and it won't get that before the system sells enough units to make development viable. It's the same with the Wii U - it offers loads of Nintendo content, but not much in terms of new third-party big hitters.


 

Vitas problem was that all the games that probably would have shifted a fair few Vitas turned out to be a sack of shit. If COD had of been any good it would have worked wonders for the system. Then you have other games which were a perfect fit but were atrocious in the lack of care they got when being produced. Games like the Jak Collection, Ridge Racer, Resistance, Batman Arkham Origins, Silent Hill, Modnation Racers, Ninja Gaiden 2, Borderlands 2, Assassins Creed 3, GOW Collection. All of them were half baked or performed like ass on the vita and had care been put into them I dont think the Vita would be struggling "as much" as it is today.

But on topic, what I really want to see come out of Japan ASAP for the PS4 is a new Hot Shots Golf!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> How bout they just announce the PS Vita 2


As great as that would be, the Vita is probably Sony's last handheld.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> As great as that would be, the Vita is probably Sony's last handheld.



Does that mean Sony will say forget it and make android phones? Because that would be good.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 26, 2014)

Parappa the Rapper HD Remake Remastered or bust.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 26, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Parappa the Rapper HD Remake Remastered or bust.


 


Using the Tearaway Game Engine


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll be a contrarian here and say that CoD: BLOPS - Declassified was the best portable Call of Duty yet. Yes, the missions were short and bite-sized, but that was the intention - making a Call of Duty game that you can play in short sittings on the go.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Using the Tearaway Game Engine


I forgot about this rumor.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2014)

For those that care, the conference starts in less than 45 minutes.
Youtube link here and Ustream link here.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Poor Vita gets no love.


----------



## zeello (Sep 1, 2014)

so leeme get this straight... Sony is focusing on PS4 in Japan since its not doing too well over there... meanwhile they are focusing on PS4 in the west, since its doing really well over there.

Makes sense.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 1, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Does that mean Sony will say forget it and make android phones? Because that would be good.


Sony was bad, and that should never be forgotten.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Sony was bad, and that should never be forgotten.


Sony are still on my "do not buy unless truly necessary" list because of the stuff they pulled a few years back. Would be nice to see they do some things in that world though.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2014)

Farming Simulator 2014 confirmed for the Vita.



Where were you when the Vita was saved?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2014)

DISGAEA 5 BITCHES


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> DISGAEA 5 BITCHES


 
I bought my PS4 just in time.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2014)

PERSONA 5 COMING TO PS4 BABY!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2014)

PERSONA 5 PS4 CONFIRMED 
edit: Ninjad by a milisecond


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 1, 2014)

What I've gotten from this so far:
The PS4 is not doing well in Japan, so Sony is just going to throw RPGs at it and hope for the best.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 1, 2014)

YS 8 confirmed. Hype.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

ForteGospel said:


> even sony is not confident enough in the vita being a portable handheld that they just went with the vita-tv...
> 
> and umbrella tied to your front door wont do any good if it just happens to be raining


The PSVita TV doesn't compete against the PS4/XBO/WiiU, it competes against TV boxes. It's meant as a supplement to your other consoles, not the main console you use.


Hyro-Sama said:


> YS 8 confirmed. Hype.


inb4emigre _;O;_


----------



## emigre (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The PSVita TV doesn't compete against the PS4/XBO/WiiU, it competes against TV boxes. It's meant as a supplement to your other consoles, not the main console you use.
> inb4emigre _;O;_


 

Persona 5 and Ys 8 for PS4 has made me super erect.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2014)

pls come to the west, DQH


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> pls come to the west, DQH




I dunno man, not the classic DQ formula, don't see much good coming from this tbh.
Still waiting for that DQ VIII successor, oh how good that game was!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> pls come to the west, DQH



I think this has a chance since it's Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Years have passed and _still_ every male protagonist looks like Goku and every female protagonist looks like Bulma. Damn, how much I hate this art style.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Years have passed and _still_ every male protagonist looks like Goku and every female protagonist looks like Bulma. Damn, how much I hate this art style.


 

Well, the character designs _are_ made by Akira Toriyama, but you probably knew already.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Well, the character designs _are_ made by Akira Toriyama, but you probably knew already.


Yes, I did. It's just that he's an awful artist, he always has been. Everything he draws looks exactly the same and everything has a forehead the size of a helipad. He's just... not... good.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, I did. It's just that he's an awful artist, he always has been. Everything he draws looks exactly the same and everything has a forehead the size of a helipad. He's just... not... good.


 

To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> To each their own, I guess.


No. There are certain anatomical principles that are held true no matter what style you're using, and one such principle states that foreheads are not the size of helipads and heads do not constitute 1/3rd of a person's body mass. Unless you're into abstract painting, this is just... wrong.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> No. There are certain anatomical principles that are held true no matter what style you're using, and one such principle states that foreheads are not the size of helipads and heads do not constitute 1/3rd of a person's body mass. Unless you're into abstract painting, this is just... wrong.


 

Never said that I'm too fond of it.  We cloud go on discussing design principles forever, but that's not quite the topic here. 

I'm happy that they didn't forget the Vita. We just have to see how many of those titles are coming to the West though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Never said that I'm too fond of it.  We cloud go on discussing design principles forever, but that's not quite the topic here.
> 
> I'm happy that they didn't forget the Vita. We just have to see how many of those titles are coming to the West though.


I actually missed TGS completely, so I don't know what's coming for the Vita - can you enlighten me?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I actually missed TGS completely, so I don't know what's coming for the Vita - can you enlighten me?


 

I haven't watched it, was just going by the titles in the spoiler of the first post. We have some Samurai games, Phantasy Star, Luminous Arc, God Eater, Ys and they somehow promise 100 new titles by March.
100 new titles for _Japan_ probably.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 1, 2014)

Persona 5 for PS4 i might get it for that instead of ps3


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Phantasy Star


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> No. There are certain anatomical principles that are held true no matter what style you're using, and one such principle states that foreheads are not the size of helipads and heads do not constitute 1/3rd of a person's body mass. Unless you're into abstract painting, this is just... wrong.


 
Oh, I hate anime, but if I had to choose one anime-esque style for art, it'd totally go to the DragonBall/Dragon Quest style. I love it. But as the user above me said, to each his own. BTW, your avatars are getting insane! You should put like, 2D tails in the chair next. Then the hamburgler... and so on.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 1, 2014)

Ys 8 Ys 8 Ys 8 Ys 8 Ys 8 Ys 8 Ys 8 Ys 8

For both PS4 _and_ Vita none the less.

It's like they know exactly what I want.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 1, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Poor Vita gets no love.



At least we get Themes


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 1, 2014)

Disgaea 5 and Persona 5 on PS4 made my year.
also God Eater Rage Burst NEEDS to come to US/EU.


Foxi4 said:


> Years have passed and _still_ every male protagonist looks like Goku and every female protagonist looks like Bulma. Damn, how much I hate this art style.


 
can I defend Crono from Chrono Trigger??
he is the Goku clone that looks the more different, in fact the only thing I found similar at first sight was the spiked hair. Nadia is also the only that doesn't have a similar looking clone. Lucca is an obvious Bulma clone, Aila is Lunch's and Magus is Vegeta's but is also quite unique.
and not with the intention to defend Toriyama but, doesn't all artists create a base model and customize it to create characters?? just compare K-On! with Tamako Market and you'll find that most characters look alike but at the same time are different.


Gaming4Ever said:


> At least we get Themes


well, the Vita was very customizable to begin with. PS4 in change...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> can I defend Crono from Chrono Trigger?? _(...) _*he is the Goku clone*


Protip: never begin your defense by stating that your opponent is right. 

Sure, I get your point - humans by default have one head, one nose, two ears, two eyes, two legs and two arms. That doesn't mean that you can create three-four templates and re-use them by changing the clothes, jewelery and colour schemes and call that _"new characters"_. Contrary to what this art style represents, people differ from one another in more ways than just their gender and hairdo.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Protip: never begin your defense by stating that your opponent is right.
> 
> Sure, I get your point - humans by default have one head, one nose, two ears, two eyes, two legs and two arms. That doesn't mean that you can create three-four templates and re-use them by changing the clothes, jewelery and colour schemes and call that _"new characters"_. Contrary to what this art style represents, people differ from one another in more ways than just their gender and hairdo.


 
I started that way because is obvious he is a clone, just one that stand out from the rest  ,and I appreciate that.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> well, the Vita was very customizable to begin with. PS4 in change...


 
Well, only backgrounds have been changeable. Now we seem to get whole themes.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 1, 2014)

This was best showing for Vita since the year it came out. Definitely a slow burner I hope it continues to grow!
There's actually another conference on the 17th = MIND BLOWN!

Also JPN PSPlus users to get 250 PSP games: http://www.siliconera.com/2014/09/0...apan-will-get-250-psp-games-free-play-titles/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I went ahead and actually watched the Vita portion of the show (AKA the first 20 minutes of the two hour presentation), and well, I'm kind of disappointed. The reel was mostly indie stuff or stuff we knew was coming (and even or two things already here), and only a small handful of games got a full, actual trailer. Of those, a couple of them definitely won't be coming west. For example, Phantasy Star Nova? They announced that a year ago at the least pre-TGS conference, and in classic Sega fashion, they've gotten no closer towards realizing that sending at least one decent Phantasy Star game over here couldn't hurt.

Still need to see more Vita love, and I really need to see some guarantees that stuff is coming west. Pretty much everything indie, we'll probably be getting, but I need to know about more full releases.

Kind of sad that the game I'm most anticipating for my Vita was being hyped primarily for the PS4 with the Vita only being mentioned on the last information screen.

I get the PS4 is struggling in Japan, but damn it, Sony, just throwing your handheld into the corner isn't a great way to garner success anywhere.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I get the PS4 is struggling in Japan, but damn it, Sony, just throwing your handheld into the corner isn't a great way to garner success anywhere.


 
I thought this was a Japan-only conference, also I am not sure about whether the Vita is struggling in Japan, I mean, they get all the good stuff.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 1, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> I thought this was a Japan-only conference, also I am not sure about whether the Vita is struggling in Japan, I mean, they get all the good stuff.


TGS is Japan, I get that, but considering most everything the Vita gets is localized from Japan, stuff like TGS gives a pretty good idea of what we can expect for the Vita in the West as well. At the moment, it's looking like no matter how you slice it, the Vita is getting the short end of the stick as Sony displays their incredible inability to actually focus on two consoles at the same time, leaving the Vita high and dry at the last two game shows, and giving it the bare minimum pre-TGS.

The release schedule is still more full than the 3DS at least, I give the Vita that. This year is beginning to show that I might be better off selling my Vita though. As far as I can tell, the next year for the Vita in the west will just be blah indie titles with whatever bone Japan throws our way. Even if it has more games coming to it, it largely isn't what people buy a dedicated handheld gaming device for.

Stuff like this is what makes me absolutely unsurprised that the Vita is selling terribly in the west.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the OP update!
I never would have been able to put together a complete list of games.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 1, 2014)

Arras said:


>


 
Sega of America: What is phantasy star?


----------



## Chary (Sep 1, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Sega of America: What is phantasy star?


 

What is Shenmue


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 1, 2014)

Chary said:


> What is Shenmue


 
SoA: Do you mean sonic?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 2, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Thanks for the OP update!
> I never would have been able to put together a complete list of games.


 
a little hint with the "_Rythem Game I didn't get the translated title of_". is Deemo, and the title appeared at the beginning of the trailer. is also available on iOS and Android, is awesome.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, Deemo isn't really new. I played it on my phone not to long ago.


----------



## Issac (Sep 2, 2014)

A white and pink vita? For female gamers? Haha! I want one, depending on how it actually looks of course.  Too bad there aren't that many games I'm interested enough in right now... Oh well, that means I'll have more money to save up for the N3DS instead.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

Excuse me while I revive this thread but there is another conference planned tonight. Supposedly, two new PS4 games will be revealed. 
Hopefully I can watch it on the IGN app.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 17, 2014)

two PS4 games? I wonder which.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2014)

Please be Tales of, Please be Tales of, Please be Tales of...


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry guys. The two games will apparently be revealed on the 18th or a bit after. I got it mixed up. >_<


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm hoping it might be Guerillas new game but I doubt it since its TGS.......But if its the recently rumored Mech T-Rex game that shit looks sweet


----------



## T-hug (Sep 17, 2014)

Hoping for the GG game too:







SciFi stone-age?

And of course The Last Guardian!


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 17, 2014)

Just like in my Dreams   


Also $orny announced that with FF Type HD next year will be included a Demo of FF XV   


10yrs for a Demo Yay!!!


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 17, 2014)

The Last Guardian goind to be released right after Half Life 3.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Just like in my Dreams
> 
> 
> Also $orny announced that with FF Type HD next year will be included a Demo of FF XV
> ...


Yeah, surprised no one made a thread yet. I'll get to work on it now.


----------

